# Avatar: The Last Air Bender



## BookStop (May 12, 2006)

I discovered Avatar before my kids even knew it existed.  Now we arrange our lives so as not to miss Friday night's new episodes.  Anyone else an Avater fan?  Who is your favorite character?


----------



## Jordan Kirk (May 13, 2006)

I find it near impossible not to like Aang myself, but I also like Saka as he is so aragont and quite sexist that he often gets hurt for it. Also when is Avatar on Fridays and on what channel?


----------



## Animaiden (May 15, 2006)

8pm on Nickeloden.  Love the show.  I would get the DVD's, but as a poor college student I have no money.  Favorite character: Aang.  Second Favorite: weirdly, Prince Zuko.


----------



## j d worthington (May 15, 2006)

Animaiden said:
			
		

> 8pm on Nickeloden.  Love the show.  I would get the DVD's, but as a poor college student I have no money.  Favorite character: Aang.  Second Favorite: weirdly, Prince Zuko.


Perhaps the local video rental store (assuming it's not just Blockbuster) would have them for rent. Then at least you could see the entire run.


----------



## the smiling weirwood (May 18, 2006)

I love that show. Avatar is surprisingly good for something out of Nickolodeon. My favorite is Katara.


----------



## AnimeFanx029 (May 18, 2006)

I love Avatar the Last Air Bender! It's very amusing and it's actually one of the best shows that Nickalodeon has ever shown, considering some of the  other shows are a waste of time to me. 
It's fun to watch avatar, it's a mix of all the Asian cultures plus it has action and funny moments.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 5, 2020)

This is a  great tv series , it had everything great writing, voicing actin and animation and lots of humor . It's fun to watch and still is and equally so the Legend of Korra the sequel series.


----------



## kythe (Sep 5, 2020)

I've seen Avatar: The Last Airbender twice on Netflix - once a few years ago, and once more recently.  I agree that it remains one of the best shows Nickalodeon has ever produced.


----------

